# Do you guys ever just say.....



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

...screw it and eat those forbidden foods? One food that's guaranteed to just screw me up is popcorn. But every once and a while, usually while out at a bar or something, a basket of popcorn shows up in front of me and I eat it. For me, it's worth it sometimes to enjoy those foods even if they're going to cause me some pain later. For me, the crohn's reacts differently to foods pretty much every time. I have some foods though that are known "killers" but I still sometimes just say I gotta live my life, and eat them anyway. Sometimes I'm lucky and they're not too bad. Then I have weeks where whatever I eat I feel move past the "spot". I don't know if IBS is like this too?Am I the only masochist?


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey beta, youre stomache cant handle popcorn??? anyway, to answer your question, i do it those forbidden foods. hell, last week, i said "4uck it!! ima have myself i nice big bowl of ben and jerrys". that was good. but i didnt regret it later on coz it was delicious.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Yes AG, popcorn is bad on the intestines for lots of people with crohn's. I think it has to do with the sharp hulls going over the ulceration/inflammation. Usually after I eat it, it hurts to bend over







Now ice cream, I can eat all day. Want to swap?


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Hehe.. hehe.. *guilty giggle*.. Last Sunday, I had 10 meatballs, 15 million (or it seemed like) shrimp, a ton of ice cream punch, and 2 slices of white cake with strawberry filling and frosting.. AND a couple pieces of salami. Then I took a picture of myself with the digital camera of how happy I was and stared at it later when I was in the bathroom for hours later that night.


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah every once in a while I eat the foods that i know I shouldn't. Like pizza. Pizza is a KILLER for me. Then I end up regretting it and tell myself that I'll never have pizza again. But in a ew months I'll have it again.


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Jennifer...that is an fantastic idea about taking the photo. My weakness is Doritoes! When they are in the house, it is all that I can do to resist eating. Then, when my boyfriend eats them when we watch TV together...I just need to give in sometime. YUmmm....but boy does it hurt!Once, years ago, I ate a hamburger at McDonalds...and it took 7 DAYS to get back on track!!!!! But I wish i could do it again!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

...screw it...hehe I usually say something much worse! I tend to do that a lot - and wonder why my IBS flares up







I'm always bad - had a big chocolate fudge cake last night (make that 4am after dancing the night away) but the thing is when everyone else can eat what they want its sooooo frustrating My worst "screw it" moment is when I see onion rings ...soooooo good but soooooo bad!







And the moral of this story is that - I have no will power


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

it's all the fridge's fault...well, that's my excuse *hehe*My list of weaknesses is too long to write, but i try my best not to succumb too often.There must be a way of producing low-fat, dairy free chocolate...hmmm.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I did that with pizza.. I have a wheat intolerance and we went to pizza hut after a level results...and I thought "just have one bit" but I had 4- it tasted sooo lovely but really hurt!!!! grrr!!! I think too much tomato or chocolate is also a problem for me although I'm not certain. I keep a diary of what I eat but haven't found any links as yet.The thing is- I thought I had really good will power, I've been veggie my whole life and gave up eggs about 3 years ago too with no problem- I can resist stuff with eggs, gelatine etc in with no problem...but wheat is something totally different!!!


----------



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

I try to do it only on the weekends, that way I know that I am close to a toilet.Usually I do it when I have a friend over, and we veg out together.


----------

